# Günther Kaufmann ist tot



## tommie3 (11 Mai 2012)

Günther Kaufmann ist tot. Der Schauspieler ist nach BILD-Information am Donnerstag in Berlin auf der Straße gestorben. Er wurde 64 Jahre alt.
Um 11.24 Uhr brach Kaufmann auf einem Gehweg zusammen. Atemstillstand! Ein Passant versuchte, ihn zu reanimieren und wählte den Notruf.
Acht Minuten später war der Rettungswagen da. Ein Notarzt versuchte, Kaufmann wiederzubeleben – ohne Erfolg. Er konnte nur noch den Tod feststellen. Der Leichnam wurde in ein Berliner Krankenhaus gebracht.
Der gebürtige Münchner wurde von Rainer Werner Fassbinder entdeckt und wirkte in vielen seiner Filme mit, darunter „Berlin Alexanderplatz“ (1980) und „Lola“ (1981). Im TV war Kaufmann vorrangig in Krimireihen wie „Derrick“ und „Der Alte“ zu sehen.
2002 kam Kaufmann ins Gefängnis. Um seine Frau Alexandra zu schützen, hatte er einen Mord gestanden, den er nicht begangen hatte. Das Verfahren wurde später neu aufgenommen und Kaufmann im Jahr 2005 freigesprochen.
Im Januar 2009 zog der Schauspieler als Kandidat ins RTL-„Dschungelcamp“. Zuletzt war er in den Kinofilmen „Wickie auf großer Fahrt“ (2011) und „Türkisch für Anfänger – der Film“ zu sehen.
Kaufmann hinterlässt zwei erwachsene Kinder, Sohn Dave (41) und Tochter Eva (42). 


Quelle:Bild.de


----------



## fritze99 (12 Mai 2012)

Rip


----------



## Emilysmummie (12 Mai 2012)

*ich habs gerade gelesen und dachte erst, is n Scherz...

R.I.P Günther *


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Mai 2012)

Jetzt Bekommt ein armer ,durch die Hölle gegangener Mann seinen Frieden.

Ich mochte ihn sehr.

Machs gut Günther ​


----------



## wiesel (12 Mai 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Jetzt Bekommt ein armer ,durch die Hölle gegangener Mann seinen Frieden.
> 
> Ich mochte ihn sehr.
> 
> Machs gut Günther ​




Hat's nicht leicht gehabt. Trotzdem sehr sympathischer Typ.


----------



## TobiasB (12 Mai 2012)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> *ich habs gerade gelesen und dachte erst, is n Scherz...
> 
> R.I.P Günther *



Sowas ist strafbar schon gewußt


----------



## pel (12 Mai 2012)

guter typ, schade

rip


----------



## tobi (3 Juni 2012)

Er war ein guter Schauspieler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


RIP!!!!!!!!!!


----------

